# Rail Bridge Replacement Timelapse



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fascinating.






Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup
impressive


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Where we live 
Near sheffield
When the floods happened we had a section of road washed away about 20 feet in length it Took a year to repair.

In the alps they had an avallanche that destroyed a section of road
took them 4 days to re-build and re-open.

it can be done very quickly it's all down to having experienced engineers, the will to do it and ................ funds


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

Can I have a remote control toy like that - should be Ok on the supermarket car park with that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When they ran the new A650 at Bingley through Crossflatts they had to widen the rail bridge they built that at the side of the road too, amazing to watch it take shape, it's a shame no one bothered to video that as they lifted the bridge across the main road at 2am, the whole village turned out, the new section of bridge was 280tons , the crane took 3 days to erect.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We go into Cow Lane depot for First Great Western, they have a lot of our chargers in there.

That bridge was a single-lane nightmare for years and years, but it wasn't until they revamped the station and the running lines that it was finally replaced.

The depot is going to be replaced this coming year, as the space is needed for the realignment of the tracks.

Peter


----------

